# I got somewhere with my rams!



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Im so happy that finally I found the right breeding pair! Thank you emc7 for sending me that link a week ago to the AAAA. I went and picked them up and I found eggs tonight. Can anyone tell me if these eggs look good? 



















Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They look good to me, translucent.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought the "amber" color was what you wanted? But they still look good. Good luck! I'm expecting more eggs in a week or so.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

translucent means semitransparent.what you don't want to see is white...
a translucent amber color is perfect...but i have seen some variations in the darkness of the amber color..and these eggs do appear to have some color to them...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> translucent means semitransparent.what you don't want to see is white...
> a translucent amber color is perfect...but i have seen some variations in the darkness of the amber color..and these eggs do appear to have some color to them...


Huh, I see. Good to know.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I have only seen them that amber color as well. I thought these were white but they are translucent. What is my next step? To leave them with the parents? Or once they hatch put them in a different tank?


----------



## Blerty (Jul 13, 2012)

How I make thread


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

leave them. leave tank lights on at night. it will take a couple times for them to get it right, so if they are eaten, dont be dispointed. there will be more! lol.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah I didnt leave my tank light on last night and a number of the eggs were eaten. I will leave them on now.


----------

